# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Yeni "şeyh Said" başkaldırısı! Altemur KILIÖ Rahmetli İlhan Selçuk,

## anau

Yeni "şeyh Said" başkaldırısı!

Altemur KILIü

Rahmetli İlhan Selçuk, Cumhuriyetğin sürmanşetinden soruyordu: ğTehlikenin farkında mısınız?ğ Ankarağda, Anıtkabirğe kadar uzanan binlerce insan ğCumhuriyetin Tehlikedeğ diye Atatürkğe şikayet ediyorlardı. Sonra ne oldu? Kısacası ğErgenekonğ oldu; Türklerin hızı kesildi! 


Ve bugün post-modern ğbarbarlarğ 
TCğnin kapılarına dayanmış, bir iç savaşı; Türk-Kürt kardeş kavgasını körüklüyorlar! 
Türkiyeğnin herhangi bir yerinde bir kıvılcım, masum çocukları da öldürecek. 
Yeni bir molotof kokteyli veya havayi fişek saldırısı, ülkeyi kan gölüne döndürebilir! 
ğşeamet tellallığığ yapmıyorum, uyarıyorum.


MHP Genel Başkanı da partilileri, ülkücü gençleri ğtahriklere kapılmayınğ diye uyardı. 
Maazallah böyle haller gerçekleşirse hatta daha gerçekleşmeden, 
ğOHAL-sıkıyönetimğ kaçınılmaz olacaktır! 


Kahpe PKK saldırılarıyla, yeni yaralar kanarken BDPğliler, devlete meydan okuyorlar tehditler yağdırıyorlar ve şimdi de eski yaraları kaşıyorlar. Aymazlıktan mı? Hayır kasıtla! Amaçları iç savaş ve yabancıların müdahalesi. AB-ABD-BM ğgözetimindeğ plebisit! 


şimdi çok eski bir yaranın da kanatılmasının hazırlıkları var. 
Diyarbakırğda, 1925ğde yeni TCğye başkaldıran ve 47 suç ortağıyla birlikte Diyarbakırğın Dağkapı semtinde idam edilen şeyh Said ve arkadaşları için bir dizi anma etkinliği düzenleniyor. Barış ve Demokrasi Partisi (BDP) ile Demokratik Toplum Kongresi (DTK), bu etkinliklerin baş köşesinde! 


İş resmiyete aleniyete bindi. 
Diyarbakırğın her yerine, şeyhğin posterleri asıldı. 
şeyh Said, 28 Haziranğdan başlayarak 29 Haziranğda asıldığı meydanda törenlerle anıldı! 
Etkinlikleri düzenleyen BDPğli vekiller ve Belediye Başkanları, bu ğetkinliklerinğ 
ne kadar tehlikeli tahrikler olacağını, hınzır gibi bilirler! Bakalım, bugün 29 Haziranğda, 
bölücülerin ğBocanğ dedikleri, Diyarbakır vilayetinde ve başkenti ğAmedğğde ve 
Türkiyeğnin diğer bölgelerinde neler olacak? İnşallah korktuklarım olmaz! 


Merak ediyorum; 
hükümet ve yerel mülki ve güvenlik amirleri, bu yeni başkaldırı karşısında ne yapacaklar? 
ğAçılımın gereğiğ diye kabullenirler ve hatta Sayın Başbakan, 
şeyh Saidği anmak için yakınlarına Kürtçe taziye mesajı da gönderirse hiç şaşmam! 


Malum yazarlar da bu ğanmayağ katılırlar ve hatta ğşeyh Said kahramandır. 
Haksız yere idam edildiğ diye yazarlarsa da hayret etmem! 
Gün teröristlerle ve bölücülerle ğbarış günüğ. Ama ne pahasına barış?


O gün-Bugün
şeyh Said başkaldırısının ilk haberi Ankarağya geldiğinde, 
Cumhurbaşkanı Mustafa Kemal, Başbakan Fethi (Okyar) ve İsmet Paşa, 
bir evde briç oynuyorlarmış. Telgrafı ilk Fethi Beye vermişler. 
şöyle bir bakmış, kenara koymuş ve oyuna devam etmiş. 
Telgraf, İsmet Paşağya verilince ayağa fırlamış. 
İşte aradaki fark bu! 


şeyh Said isyanı ve diğer 27 Kürt isyanı, 
Kürtlerin anadil, kültürel haklar, iş, aş için yapılmış hareketler değildi. 
Yabancı ajanların yeni Türkiye Cumhuriyetine karşı tahrik ettikleri, 
irtica ve kişisel ağalık-şeyhlik-cemaat çıkarları doğrultusunda başkaldırılardı! 
Kimse bu isyanı ve isyanları efsane haline getirmeye kalkışmasın...


Gafletin başı
Ancak, bugün şeyh Said ğrahmetleğ anılıyorsa, bunun başı 1950ğde 
Demokrat Parti iktidara geldikten sonra, bölgede oy hesaplarıyla şeyh Saidğin torunu 
Abdülmelik Fıratğın yaşı büyütülerek, DPğden milletvekili seçtirilmesi idi. 


Değerli Türk Komutanı Mustafa Muğlalı Paşa, 
Vanğın üzalp ilçesinde eşkıyaları tedip ettiği için, 
aynı oy hesaplarıyla idam isteğiyle muhakeme edilmiş, 
hatta idama mahkÃ»m edilmişti. şimdi Vanğdaki ğMustafa Muğlalı Kışlasığnınğ da 
adını değiştirmek isterlerse hayret etmem! 


Bu acı hatıralar, bugünlerde olanlarla, çağrışıyor! 
Benim de bir anım var: şeyh Saidğin torunu Abdülmelik Fırat, 
Yassıadağda koğuş arkadaşım, ranza komşumdu. 
Bir sohbet esnasında bana, ğİleride Türklerin analarını belleyeceğizğ demişti. 
Analarımızı çok ağlatacaklar, bırakırsak daha da çok ağlatacaklar! 


Ve şu sıralarda, BDPğliler azıyorlar: 
ğBize başta özerklik verin. APOğmuzu bırakın... 
Yoksa!ğ diye, açıkça tehdit ediyorlar. Ahmet (her nedense-her nasılsa) ğTürkğ, 
aba altından sopa gösteriyor. 


Demiş ki 
ğHalkların karşı karşıya gelebileceği bir ortama yuvarlanıyoruz.ğ 
Buna engel olmanın çaresi de Ahmet efendiye göre, İngilizcesi ğotonomiğ 


Türkçesi ğKürtlere özerklikğ! 
Ahmet efendi bıraksın kelime oyunlarını Kimi kandırıyor. 
İster ğdemokratik otonomiğ ister ğözerklikğ, aynı kapıya çıkar. 
Türkiyeğnin fiilen bölünmesine ve ğBüyük Kürdistanğağ! 


Hiç kendimizi aldatmayalım. 
Uyanmamız lazım. 
Ve üzakman kardeşimin kulakları çınlasın, artık Türklerin ğçıldırmalarığ an meselesi! 


ğTehlikenin farkında mıyız?ğ

----------

